# Engine loss of power



## Sleepymonkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey folks, got a 2001 new holland tl80 with 1000 hours. I have noticed a loss of power get increasingly worse over the last couple of months. I have replaced air filters, oil filter, fuel filters and eventually the fuel pump. It has gotten to the point that I start it it, it idles fine but once I push the Rpms up and hold it, after 30 seconds, it putts and kicks out some blackish smoke and peters out. If I let off the Rpms, it catches its breathe and might not conk out. No power. So this weekend I pulled the injectors and they were carboned up pretty good and I soaked them in degreaser and cleaned them up. Put them back in, cranked it, and I got the same result. Pulled tHem again and noticed they were wet with black carbonish goo, again. Also, the seals seem worn. Anyways need to do a pressure test probably. It acts like it is being over fueled. And I wouldn't think a leaky seal would cause the machine to act like this. Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If it's a 2001 tractor, it must be a TL80 not a TL80A right? That's a Fiat engine, not a Cummins, yes/no? You say you replaced the fuel pump. Assuming you meant the supply pump and not the injection pump. The tractors are well known for plugging the screen within the supply pump, and also the inlet fitting leading INTO the supply pump. A new pump will have eliminted the screen problem. Have you removed the inlet banjo fitting from the pump and from the hose and checked for something blocking the fitting on the inside? How about the turbo? Have you pulled the inlet hose and checked to make sure it's free, turning, and not messed up in any visible way? Not likely, I guess, but still possible. Past that, I would put my money on a problem with the injection pump. I don't know what seals you're questioning concerning the injectors, but I doubt anything there will cause the symptoms you mentioned.


----------



## Sleepymonkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks fed up, it is a tl80 with a fiat engine. I checked the screen on the old one before I replaced it but I have not checked the new one post installation. I doubt I checked the fitting itself, but I will. I didn't think it had a turbo, but I know just enough to get get into trouble. I had heard that new Hollands were notorious for a failing bladder in the injection pump and that with a special tool, I can open it up and check it. Any other way to trouble shoot the injection pump? It might be above my pay grade to take that thing apart. And it's expensive. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The parts diagram shows a turbo, but it may have only been supplied on the TL90. As for the pump, I don't have much experience with the early Bosch rotary units other than remove and re install.


----------



## Sleepymonkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Man do I feel stupid. I pulled the supply line to the pump, and low and behold in the banjo was a black clot. I would never have guessed it. Why it couldn't push it through to the screen in the pump is uncanny because when I pulled it out it disentegrated. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Can't tell you how many blockages I've seen in that fitting over the years. It's one of the first things I check for whenever a tractor with the Fiat engine has a fuel related issue.


----------

